#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the languages used in Xamarin?

## TamillanSivi

Hi Guys,

Xamarin is a software company based in San Francisco which is owned by Microsoft. In 120 countries developers use Xamarin tools to write native iOS , Android and Windows apps and share code across many platforms, Can you guys tell me what are main programming languages used in Xamarin?

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Hi! Xamarin applications are written in *C#...*

----------


## SaadhJawwadh

According to their website they are using they extend .Net developer platform and they seems to be using a language combo of C#, F#, or Visual Basic.

----------

